# Battersea Top - free k pattern



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://incorrigiblecraftster.blogspot.ca/2015/04/battersea-free-pattern.html


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty, thanks


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Florida demands lightweight clothes most of the year so I can add this to me "wish list."


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> sharing the link
> 
> http://incorrigiblecraftster.blogspot.ca/2015/04/battersea-free-pattern.html


It was a nice pattern. Not sure about how it is longer in the back.


----------



## LenaG (Nov 5, 2012)

Love it! Pity it's too small for me - and I'm not sure I'm up to resizing it.

I did wonder, until I read further, why it was called Battersea. Battersea in England is an area of the south bank in London, home to the Tate Modern art gallery (housed in the old Battersea Power Station). I can't imagine that Battersea in Canada resembles it in the least!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty gansey,thanks for the link.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/battersea-2


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

guen12 said:


> It was a nice pattern. Not sure about how it is longer in the back.


Short rows. I was about to comment that this is a great pattern for that technique, which could be used for just about any top you wanted to add it to.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's a very pretty top.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Right up my alley! Thanks for the link!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is really pretty!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link--it is a really different twist on a guernsey type sweater.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I just saved this in my library on Raverly yesterday!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank, Pin-happy!! I just LOVE it!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love love this top! my daughter will adore this ty very much!


----------



## knitterrev (Sep 9, 2012)

Let us know when you have larger sizes available. I would love to make this. It is beautiful!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great pattern! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Adore this one. Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Very pretty!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

guen12 said:


> It was a nice pattern. Not sure about how it is longer in the back.


That is what I love about it-bang on trend!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I like how it shapes in the back.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty but, like LenaG, I'm not up to resizing it from a 34" to a 2X.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

...............


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I live not far from battersea Ontario. It is pretty. I am not certain if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> Thanks for sharing this link--it is a really different twist on a guernsey type sweater.


Agree with above quote - lovely and different.Thanks for sharing!! Think i'll translate it to MKing..and set my Garter Carriage to work - while I work outside!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks = another in my "to do" list. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much,


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I will try this for my daughters.


----------

